# people who eat a whole box of after eights in one



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

I.E me - opened, eaten - feel like yakking
bloody Xmas leftovers.
Worse thing is someone bought me a tin of Quality Street thats still untouched and i know ill kane half the tin before i put the lid back on


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've got some chocs left over from Christmas and I reckon the best thing to do with them is to just throw them out.

I have no willpower at all.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Ahh, quit yer moaning !!

I had lots of nice choccy things left over after Christmas ............ or so I thought. All I've got now is a load of empty boxes and fat kids grrrrrr


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Ahh, quit yer moaning !!
> 
> I had lots of nice choccy things left over after Christmas ............ or so I thought. All I've got now is a load of empty boxes and fat kids grrrrrr


 ;D


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Just had me first Cadbury's Cream Egg of the season [smiley=sick2.gif]

Happy new sig pic Gav


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Just had me first Cadbury's Cream Egg of the season Â [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> Happy new sig pic Gav


I Â t Â ' Â s a b Â i Â t w Â i Â d Â e t Â h Â o Â u Â g Â h Â !


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> I.E me - opened, eaten - feel like yakking
> bloody Xmas leftovers.
> Worse thing is someone bought me a tin of Quality Street thats still untouched and i know ill kane half the tin before i put the lid back on Â


you want to try the new orange ones you can't just eat one 
box.

ps love the new pic


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

a whole BOX!  

yuk - too minty...


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

give 'em to me...

on second thoughts... rather have several bars of DARK Bounty... had them as a prezzie from a friend cos she knows I lilke 'em and they are hard to find... but all gone now and I rationed myself to 2 a day


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

As a person blessed with Hips.
My advice re chocs is keep them in the freezer, that way you cant pig out on them to fast, cos it take ages to get through each one.
And they taste even more yummy. : : :


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Just had me first Cadbury's Cream Egg of the season Â [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> Happy new sig pic Gav


Cheers col - got jealous of yours !



> I Â t Â ' Â s Â Â a Â Â b Â i Â t Â Â w Â i Â d Â e Â Â t Â h Â o Â u Â g Â h Â !


 Goes with the grin i get driving it Â ;D



> you want to try the new orange ones you can't just eat one
> box.
> 
> ps love the new pic


If you turn up to the annual meet i challenge you to eat 2
Gloves off....... Â 

Ive a forum member to thank for the sig pic - i wont name him unless he says so in case he gets a load of requests


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> If you turn up to the annual meet i challenge you to eat 2
> Gloves off....... Â


You're on chaps - all for charity of course!!!!

;D ;D ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> You're on chaps - all for charity of course!!!!
> 
> ;D ;D ;D


have you seen the size of the orange box or was it just a special for crimbo.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> have you seen the size of the orange box or was it just a special for crimbo.


that's looking dangerously close to a "wimp out" excuse......


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

right, thats game on i take it chaps

ill certainly do it for charity ( would have done it anyway but ive got a valid excuse now )

BRING IT ON Â ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I can't stand those who eat after eight mints and put the wrappers back in the box to make it look like there is still loads left :


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

The Ron & Cut Chocie Challange is officially on ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> As a person blessed with Hips.
> My advice re chocs is keep them in the freezer, that way you cant pig out on them to fast, cos it take ages to get through each one.
> And they taste even more yummy. : : :


Try putting a cadburys cream egg in the freezer until completely frozen then microwave it for 2 minutes ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Mint or Orange? ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Try putting a cadburys cream egg in the freezer until completely frozen then microwave it for 2 minutes Â ;D


Sounds like a good way to get third degree burns   

or does it just turn into a hand grenade?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> I reckon the best thing to do with them is to just throw them out. Â


Did just that on Jan 1st - no way I would have stuck to my new years resolution otherwise :-/

Still going strong with the healthy eating after 7 days ;D


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> Try putting a cadburys cream egg in the freezer until completely frozen then microwave it for 2 minutes Â ;D


And how do you 'heat' yours?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Sounds like a good way to get third degree burns Â
> 
> or does it just turn into a hand grenade?


Hehe I like the hand grenade one T7 ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> And how do you 'heat' yours?


Well bite by bite like ladylike girlies do ;D. BUT.... I am challenged to see if a whole one would fit :  ;D  :-X


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Easy 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OK OK two then ;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> I can't stand those who eat after eight mints and put the wrappers back in the box to make it look like there is still loads left Â :


where i used to work someone kept pinching the odd after eight out the box. I picked one up, licked it put it back in the box and offered them around. No more were ever taken after that.....


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> The Ron & Cut Chocie Challange is officially on Â ;D


woah there col - the more the merrier, an itll be for " charity" mate
right pop pickers


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> where i used to work someone kept pinching the odd after eight out the box. I picked one up, licked it put it back in the box and offered them around. No more were ever taken after that.....


I hope you sniffed your snot first and 'soloushed' it around your gums, tongue and mouth before licking that odd one, putting it back in it's wrapper and offering it around ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I am possibly alone in thinking that After Eights are the least appealing of all chocolates. Â They taste like plain chocolate filled with cheap toothpaste to me. Â I hate them. Â Yuk. [smiley=sick2.gif]

I am not a big chocolate fan, but this evening a friend came to dinner and brought with him a bar of Plamil Organics 'Organic Cayenne Chocolate'. Â Interesting. Â Think Bournville plain with a quite HOT after kick. Â Not unpleasant but there is no way one is going to scoff the whole bar.

What will they think of next? :


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

had a practice last night only managed just over half a box


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

> had a practice last night only managed just over halk a box


By June you should have built up to at least 6 boxes then............. :


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> had a practice last night only managed just over half a box


ahh - so youre in training cut

time to dust of my gi ........


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> ahh - so youre in training cut
> 
> time to dust of my gi ........ Â


just a litlle light training.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Go on Sir - it's just a wafer thin mint.....

(please excuse the probably inaccurate quote )


----------

